# Need 5-pt harness for Laguna Seca



## TC330Ci (Jan 7, 2002)

Has anyone installed a 5 (or 6) pt harness in an e46? I need to install one for a Laguna Seca time trial event in November.
Interested in suggestions. I also need a fire extinguisher.
I guess this won't be your average HP driving school!!!

-TC


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

Just in case you haven't read this thread yet, there's some important information in there that you should know about. BTW, I run the Rallye 4s...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11840


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Is this an SCCA Solo 1 event?


----------



## 325ci.com (Sep 23, 2002)

personally, i wouldn't put a harness in my car without a full roll cage. i have the rallye 4 asm E46 model on my car, but i only use it for autocross to help strap my in my seat when i'm violently thrashing around tight corners and slaloms. 

i use my stock belts on road courses though (besides the fact that i only have 1 harness and driver schools require 2).

it sounds like you are serious about time trials (competition on road track)-- so go all out and get a cage too.


----------



## JawKnee (Dec 20, 2001)

325ci.com said:


> *
> 
> i use my stock belts on road courses though (besides the fact that i only have 1 harness and driver schools require 2).
> 
> it sounds like you are serious about time trials (competition on road track)-- so go all out and get a cage too. *


99.9% of my high performance driving is done on road courses, with the few exceptions of autoX and the drag strip. I personally never had an issue running my harnesses without a cage but I knew about the risks involved in doing so before purchasing them, which many don't. In my last time trial competition, my buddy totaled his ITR by rolling it onto its roof. He ran a harness bar and harnesses and the roof of the ITR held up okay and fortunately, and he walked without a scratch. Although he was okay, just know the risks involved in running harnesses without a cage.


----------

